# Modern Arnis Organizations - WMAC



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2002)

Organization : World Modern Arnis Coalition

Head : Datu Kelly S. Worden 

Location : Washington, USA

Email : SEE WEBSITE

WebSite : http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/

Founded : 2002

Coverage : (Not Listed)

Events: (Not Listed)

Notes:
  Organization new as of this posting. (2-23-02).  Will update listing on next survey of Modern Arnis Organizations.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr. Worden also has a web site:
http://www.kellyworden.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2002)

Organization : World Modern Arnis Coalition

Head : Datu Kelly S. Worden 

Location : Washington, USA

Email : SEE WEBSITE

WebSite : http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/

Founded : 2002

Coverage : (Not Listed)

Events: World Modern Arnis Coalition Summer Camp 2002 
LABOR DAY WEEKEND
(August 30-September 2, 2002)

Full info available at http://kellyworden.com


----------

